# Top 5-10 mid tier copper producers?



## rustyheela (6 June 2009)

i have googled this but cant really draw any conclusions but who would be the biggest mid tier producers who are actually digging it up and selling it in oz as opposed to explorers

EQN
....
.....


----------



## stock nub (6 June 2009)

A couple of others are

PNA: produces gold and silver as well from their PHU KHAM mine

ABY: produces copper from their nifty mine up north WA


----------



## So_Cynical (6 June 2009)

I doubt that there is 10 mid tier copper producers listed on the ASX


----------



## Aargh! (6 June 2009)

CUO: Copperco

What a little gem. Ramping up production, recommended as a BUY from many large brokers.


----------



## lcl999 (25 July 2009)

KZL - Kagara


----------

